# Happy Birthday Denton Elliott, In His Grip



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 22, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 06-22-2009:

-Denton Elliott (Age: hidden or unknown)
-In His Grip (born in 1978, Age: 31)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ww (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! Happy Birthday Denton!


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Yvonne and Denton!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday two utes


----------



## Piano Hero (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy birthday to you both!!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 22, 2009)

Woo hoo..happy birthday! No chocolate allowed!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 22, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Woo hoo..happy birthday! No chocolate allowed!



Ha ha...how did you know that I was going to have chocolate??  I'm going to bake a big yummy chocolate cake for myself tomorrow!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## christiana (Jun 22, 2009)

Many Birthday Blessings to each of you!


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 22, 2009)

A very happy birthday to the both of you


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy birthday, y'all!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CNJ (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you both. Yvonne, saw this on FB! 

Enjoy.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy birthday Denton andYvonne! And as the song goes " and many more"


----------



## Berean (Jun 22, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Yvonne!  Happy Birthday Denton! *


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 22, 2009)

Blessings.

Grace and Peace,

Don.


----------



## jlynn (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 23, 2009)

Grimmson said:


> Happy birthday Denton andYvonne! And as the song goes " and many more"



And a blessed year!


----------

